# Stihl vs. Dolmar



## beagler (Aug 12, 2008)

I can pick up a Stihl ms290 for $340 or a Dolmar ps 510 for $325.  What would you do?


----------



## Backroads (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd test run both saws and see which one I liked better.


----------



## TMonter (Aug 12, 2008)

Save $60 more and buy a PS5100


----------



## pinewoodburner (Aug 12, 2008)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Save $60 more and buy a PS5100


I agree, get the PS5100 and don't look back.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a Stihl 034 with a 20 inch bar for years. Bought a Dolmar 5100 with a 18 inch bar and 3/8 chain and sold the Stihl and never looked back as the man said :coolsmile: 

Shipper


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 12, 2008)

Good prices! Then there's the Dolmar/Makita 6400 for under 500$. My only problem with Dolmar is the lack of local support and their inability to ship a saw.


----------



## Shipper50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone think if enough people seem to like and buy Dolmar, then someone would catch on and try and ship and make the saw cost effective? I know I am a 58 year old retired steelworker, but the mind is not all gone. ;-) 

Shipper


----------



## Backroads (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe there was a thread a little while back asking about business opportunities.  This could be one of them.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Good prices! Then there's the Dolmar/Makita 6400 for under 500$. My only problem with Dolmar is the lack of local support and their inability to ship a saw.


Makita does ship and some dealers for Dolmar ship as well.  If you want a dealer that does ship PM me.  I agree with everyone else get the 5100, or get a used home depot makita 6401 saw and upgrade it to a 7900.  Personally for a single saw operation I think the 5100 would be my saw of choice.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 13, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Good prices! Then there's the Dolmar/Makita 6400 for under 500$. My only problem with Dolmar is the lack of local support and their inability to ship a saw.



NEVER even heard of dolmar till I came to Hearth.

GO STIHL or don't go.


----------



## beagler (Aug 13, 2008)

Lees: I too never heard of Dolmar until I came to Hearth.  I can purchase Stihl parts very easily where I live.  Dolmar parts and service is atleast 45 minutes away.

My decision was easy to make this morning.  My Dolmar dealer increased his prices by $50 from just two weeks ago!  He now asking 380 for the ps510 and 440 for the ps5100.  I picked up a Stihl MS290 today for only $340.  I'll hopefully make some cuts tomorrow with it.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not going to bad mouth $tihl they are a good saw and I do own one.  However Dolmar tends to beat them out on every point except dealer network and number of saws in their line up.  You can't compare the 5100 to a 290.  The 290 is a good homeowner saw but is not a proffesional saw and the power to weight ratio sucks.  I am not surprised the prices of Dolmars is going up they were underpriced.  I had already posted that the saws are actually cheaper here in the states than in Germany, obviously they are trying hard to get into this market.  Also if you go to their website you will see Dolmar is actively looking for dealers here in the US.  With Husky sounding like they are dropping the ball on the one yard line it would be a great time for a husky dealer to pick up Dolmar and drop Husky.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 13, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bad mouth $tihl they are a good saw and I do own one.  However Dolmar tends to beat them out on every point except dealer network and number of saws in their line up



Like I said in the other thread...that is a deal breaker and it doesn't matter if the saw has 20hp, weighs 5lbs and it $200 brand new. If I can't get parts within a short drive and when I need them...it's nothing but a fancy paper weight. I'm not knocking Dolmar, i've never seen one and i've only heard of them in here. But until service/dealer network catches up, you can't compare the two. I just searched for a Dolmar dealer in my area...there are two in Michigan and quite a haul for a round trip drive. To me, that makes them a non consideration.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said the achielles heal of Dolmar is the shortage of dealers.  As far as parts they are very available through places like Baileys and Amicks.  Personally I am never in a position where a little down time will hurt me as I always have a surplus of wood on hand and do not rely on my chainsaw for my livlihood.  It comes down to personal choice.  I never need dealers of anything to work on any of my equipment as I have never found something I can’t fix myself.  So long as parts are available I can get it to run.  People who need dealers to service their equipment should factor that into their purchase decision.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

beagler said:
			
		

> I can pick up a Stihl ms290 for $340 or a Dolmar ps 510 for $325.  What would you do?


The ms 290 is the farm boss parts are very easy to get and a great running saw for the money! (if your only doing 5-10 cords a year)


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 13, 2008)

I've heard that the 290 is the most antiquated saw in the Stihl lineup, and that is why it's on sale, they're trying to clear it out.  Go to arboristsites and dial up 290.  It's considered Stihl biggest dog actually....

Myself, I'm leaning towards Dolmar right now for my first saw purchase.


----------



## beagler (Aug 13, 2008)

In Ohio, Stihl dealers are not clearencing out or putting 290's on sale.   All dealers are asking MSRP.  I got lucky and found one dealer that would work with customers.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

beagler said:
			
		

> I can pick up a Stihl ms290 for $340 or a Dolmar ps 510 for $325.  What would you do?


If those were the only two choices I could make I would go with the Stihl.  The other posts are true about the 290 being a dog, but it has been around for a long time and has more power than the 510.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

beagler said:
			
		

> In Ohio, Stihl dealers are not clearencing out or putting 290's on sale.   All dealers are asking MSRP.  I got lucky and found one dealer that would work with customers.


 stihl vs dolmar i would always go with the stihl but, l also cut alot of wood.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> beagler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What difference does it make how much wood you cut, unless you are implying that Stihl are more reliable.  I haven't seen anything that would definitevely prove that, however I have seen proof that Dolmars are considerably less expensive.  For instance your Stihl 460 lists for $879 w/20" bar.  Many dealers including the ones in my area sell them at MSRP.  A Dolmar 6400 can be had for $499, with the difference in cost you can buy the upgrade kit for $200 to make the 6400 into a 7900, AND still have money left over to buy a Stihl 170 for $179.  A 7900 with spare jug and piston and limbing saw for the cost of one 460.  BTW a 7900 is lighter and more powerful than a 460.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh it all depends on how much wood you cut,if your cutting a coulpe hours a month both saws would be fine,however the trees i seem to get ahold of are 50 in plus and the 460 with a 28 in bar and a 20in bar will run 8-10 hrs a day with no issues at all.(no jugs replace and i dont need that limbing saw just the 460 will do fine)


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buy the 7900 and run it 6-8 hours a day, more power less weight than the 460 means you will be less burned out at the end of the day and won't have to run 8-10 hours a day because the 7900 is faster.  As an added bonus you will pocket over $200 on initial purchase, that buys a lot of oil, gas, chain, and bars.  Just try and get use to all the extra power and cash in hand.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

ok you was pitching the 5400 now your going with a 7900 witch saw you going with here?


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

In the $400 range I would pitch the 5100 (not 5400 as you suggested because that doesn't exist), in the $600 range the 7900.  Honestly if it were a one saw owner I would say the 5100.  It is a great compromise between power, weight, and cost.  For a two saw set up the 7900 is a great felling and bucking saw and then get something small like a Stihl 180C for limbing, gee that set up sounds familiar.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

doesnt realy matter to me there isnt but one dealer in the whole midwest,and  its not to tuff to fell buck and limb with one saw. I dont look at saws to save a dollor to day i look at them to save a dollor tomorrow.Whats postage on a 7900 both ways?


----------



## TMonter (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually the 7900 has been at least as problem free as the 460 and it weighs less and costs less.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

Well i guess its nice to have people compare there saws with a 460 must be a great bench mark. Bought mine becase there is 3 dealers in my town.No other dealers at all i frist started looking at the huskey and i am not good at working on chainsaw so best bet is to have a dealer close.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 13, 2008)

I am not trying to knock the stihl brand, they are good saws however there is another option that few have heard of i.e. Dolmar that may be better.  A couple hundred years ago people thought the world was the center of the universe and that it was flat.  The earth is round and it doesn't revolve around Stihl.  One thing I did want to point out is if you had bought the 7900 and a 179 you could still where your Stihl hats and belt buckles.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> I am not trying to knock the stihl brand, they are good saws however there is another option that few have heard of i.e. Dolmar that may be better.  A couple hundred years ago people thought the world was the center of the universe and that it was flat.  The earth is round and it doesn't revolve around Stihl.  One thing I did want to point out is if you had bought the 7900 and a 179 you could still where your Stihl hats and belt buckles.


 Huh i see you own a stihl!lol


----------



## JustWood (Aug 14, 2008)

What is the weight difference between equally powered  Dolmar and Stihl saws ?


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 14, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said I am trying to be objective and give an honest opinion of the different offerings strengths and weeknesses.  That sadi I have owned Huskys, Stihls, and now Dolmars.  I did own a Mckulluuuug which I won't mention here.  IMO nothing beats the Dolmar 5100 or 7900 in their respective class.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 14, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> What is the weight difference between equally powered  Dolmar and Stihl saws ?


It is hard to do an exact match up.  Here is what I think match up best from the two companies:
Sthil MS650    6.4HP  16.5#  Cost $959 w/20" bar
Dolmar 7900  6.3HP  13.6#  Cost $639 w/20" bar

The 5100 is much harder to match up because Stihl has a big gap in their pro saw line up in this HP range.  I will list the two offerings from Stihl that are closest to the 5100 and you can interpulate the difference.
Stihl 
MS 260  3.2HP   10.6#  Cost $489 w/18" bar
MS 361  4.4HP   12.3#  Cost $599 w/18" bar

Dolmar 5100   3.9HP   11.2#   Cost $399 w/18" bar

I am quoting Stihl MSRP pricing which is what many dealers are charging.  The Dolmar pricing reflects what dealers are actually charging.  People could bring up the MS 310 which is very close in HP to the 5100 but is not considered a pro saw.  The numbers for the MS 310 are: 4.0HP 13# $430.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow i hope people are smart enough to know price isnt everything in a saw, you rise very good points. The same points that a car dealership would make to sell you a car. If you cant make your repairs, you will lose your savings to the post office.imo


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 14, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Wow i hope people are smart enough to know price isnt everything in a saw, you rise very good points. The same points that a car dealership would make to sell you a car. If you cant make your repairs, you will lose your savings to the post office.imo


When considering a new saw I certainly didn't look at just price, I also considered power, weight, reliability, etc etc.  I am not sure what you are implying.  I am not trying to sell anything, just pointing out facts and providing unbiased information so people who read these posts can make informed decisions.  I believe that is in keeping with the spirit of this site.  Unless you have hard evidence to the contrary, your implication that Dolmars are less reliable than Stihl are unfounded and unwarranted.   Please state facts not biased ignorance.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow a little uptight i was stating the facts ignorance is as ignorance does


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 14, 2008)

Dolmar has significantly better parts distribution in Salt Lake City then Stihl.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

That was my point they dont have dolmer dealerships here(hell i like the solo husky echos )Dolmer new to me,but sthil has 3 dealerships in my town so thats what i went with. Service is the most inportant to me


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 14, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> That was my point they dont have dolmer dealerships here(hell i like the solo husky echos )Dolmer new to me,but sthil has 3 dealerships in my town so thats what i went with. Service is the most inportant to me



Then you made the right choice.  As for the original poster's question, I think Dolmar presents a better value then Stihl.  How is their distribution in his area?  Can't say for sure....


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats a great queston?


----------



## johnsopi (Aug 14, 2008)

I have both a MS310 and a 5100. The 5100 gets a lot more use. I cut firewood to heat house so they don't get much use. For a home owner I don't think that a saw needs dealer surport, but I don't make a living with a
saw.


----------



## TMonter (Aug 14, 2008)

I see tons of Dolmar dealers around Central Indiana.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 15, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> I am quoting Stihl MSRP pricing which is what many dealers are charging.  The Dolmar pricing reflects what dealers are actually charging.  People could bring up the MS 310 which is very close in HP to the 5100 but is not considered a pro saw.  The numbers for the MS 310 are: 4.0HP 13# $430.



Not for nothing you are quoting two very different prices.  That is a bais comparison if you ask me because I know for a fact that certain dealers are asking well below list for all of the Stihl saws you list.  You could easily shave $30-60 off each of those prices of the Stihls.


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 15, 2008)

Backroads said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not where I live!

MSRP for all Stihl's except that dog of a 290.

Everything else is MSRP, and I visited 3 dealers!


----------



## Sledge&Wedge (Aug 15, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> Backroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm new to the forum but have been looking for a new saw as well, I was curious, why is the 290 considered a dog? It's one of the models I am considering, along with the 310 which I can get for $365 having been a good customer of a local dealer. I'd also mention that here in southern CT, the best price I can find on the dolmar PS 5001 is $425 with most in my area around 460-495  8-/  . So I wonder how prevalent the price point of $400 is for the dolmar. I was leaning toward the 290 which I could get for $325, but the dog description has me curious? any thoughts would be appreciated.
Regards


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 15, 2008)

Sledge&Wedge; said:
			
		

> sl7vk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the oldest design that Stihl .... parden this... still uses.  It's time tested, but heavy and slow IMHO.  13 pounds is a lot to lug around for a saw that will get destroyed by a 5100...  The 310 is more of the upgraded and modernized 290 and I think is just fine.  But if you're toying betwen the 290 and 310, you may as well through in the Husqvarna 455 to consideration.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Aug 15, 2008)

Must be location.........location..........location...........In SW Michigan, Stihl rules. I hear that Husky is the saw north of here. As far as Dolmar, I have never heard of them till a month ago here, let alone seen a part in a shop. I love my Stihl 310 and have 4 shops within 15 miles.....gotta admit, the Dolmar owners here seem to love them....not so much the Husquvarna owners lately.....


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 15, 2008)

Sledge&Wedge; said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forum but have been looking for a new saw as well, I was curious, why is the 290 considered a dog? It's one of the models I am considering, along with the 310 which I can get for $365 having been a good customer of a local dealer. I'd also mention that here in southern CT, the best price I can find on the dolmar PS 5001 is $425 with most in my area around 460-495  8-/  . So I wonder how prevalent the price point of $400 is for the dolmar. I was leaning toward the 290 which I could get for $325, but the dog description has me curious? any thoughts would be appreciated.
> Regards



I can't believe dealers are bumping the price of the 5100s to $460-$495....even $425 is high. I paid $379.00 back in May and my Dealer has only bumped the price to $399.00 which is still good.
Your asking about the MS290.....Well go handle it and then handle the 5100s. The 290's big, bulky and has got alot of plastic where the 5100s has an aluminum body (including the bar oil chamber) and is more the size and weight of my Craftsman.

WoodButcher


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

Backroads said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was very clear on the pricing I used for this reason.  The Dolmars are easy to price because regardless of location you can buy them for the prices listed plus shipping because you can buy a Dolmar mail order.  I can't possibly give pricing on Stihls because it has to be bought from a dealer and a dealer sets the price.  Read the thread and you will see many people are saying their Stihl dealers are charging MSRP.  Further, the Dolmars would also tend to be cheaper because shipping cost can be cheaper than sales tax on the saw.  Regardless $30-60 off a Stihl is not enough to get down to Dolmar pricing.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

Sledge&Wedge; said:
			
		

> sl7vk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

Sledge&Wedge; said:
			
		

> sl7vk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price I quoted for the Dolmars is valid anywhere in the US, plus shipping which is generally less than tax.  Another sight for chainsaw reviews is arboristsite.com You will hear many complaints about Stihl and Husky over there.  That sight has a great trading post, not many Dolmars advertised though.  Plenty of adds that say “Wanted Dolmar model **** will pay top dollar” Stihl adds read “Stihl saw for free, will wrap in $5 bills and ship to you for free” LOL 
Regards


----------



## Sledge&Wedge (Aug 15, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> Sledge&Wedge; said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds great, I hope I'm not prying by asking where you are finding this price? (Often shipping is less than the local fee + tax)


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

Sledge&Wedge; said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM me.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2008)

TMonter said:
			
		

> I see tons of Dolmar dealers around Central Indiana.


Yes i also look at there site and there is one on my way to work so i drove by it this morning,its a res. house!


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what the guy may be a retired forrester just trying to stay busy.  Maybe his garage is a machine shop, his head is full of information,  and his basement loaded with spare parts.  The guy I bought my saw from certainly didn't have a spotless show room but when it came to the nuts and bolts of saws he knew a hell of a lot.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 15, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hopping for the same thing no such luck ,but thanks for the PMA!


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 15, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem YOU are better off with a $tihl anyway.


----------



## burntime (Aug 15, 2008)

I own a stihl 029 super, good saw, not a pro saw but I do not use it for a living.  I was drooling over a 361 but decieded to just keep mine...  the stihl dealers in my area are full list, I am looking at a leaf blower by stihl because of the reliability.  If I could buy another brand that is just as good for a few hundred less I would jump at it.  Sometimes the name gets more attention then the tool!  Dolmer sounds like it is a viable option, sometimes people think that their (saw, stove, truck) is the best, my saw is 8 years old and in that time a lot changes.  I say cut logs if you got em, the rest of you burn kindling :lol:


----------



## JustWood (Aug 15, 2008)

Saws ,splitters,and stoves are "once a lifetime " purchases ,for the most part  for the average homeowner. I expect anything firewood related or alternative energy related will, for now ,on be, full list+.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 16, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> The price I quoted for the Dolmars is valid anywhere in the US, plus shipping which is generally less than tax.  Another sight for chainsaw reviews is arboristsite.com You will hear many complaints about Stihl and Husky over there.  That sight has a great trading post, not many Dolmars advertised though.  Plenty of adds that say “Wanted Dolmar model **** will pay top dollar” Stihl adds read “Stihl saw for free, will wrap in $5 bills and ship to you for free” LOL
> Regards



Still...No thanks.  I'll drive down to my local *FAMILY* owned shop and support my community.  And if something goes wrong with my saw which you proclaim is such junk.  Then the guys I know face to face will gladly take care of me.  So far after a couple dozen tanks through my saw I have 0 complaints.  And if you find me a Stihl for free send it on over and I'd be glad to take it off your hands. ;-)


----------



## beagler (Aug 16, 2008)

I paid $340 for a MS290 the other day, and I very carefully thought about purchasing the Dolmar PS510.  I only had $350 to work with.  I can not go over budget.  For the money, the Stihl seemed to offer more power than the Dolmar.  I seriously considered the Dolmar, but as I previously stated, a $50 price hike in two weeks is just plain nuts.  Also, if I need any service or parts, I will have to drive 45 minutes to one hour to  the nearest Dolmar dealer.   My Stihl cut walnut and oak very easily yesterday.  I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 16, 2008)

beagler said:
			
		

> I paid $340 for a MS290 the other day, and I very carefully thought about purchasing the Dolmar PS510.  I only had $350 to work with.  I can not go over budget.  For the money, the Stihl seemed to offer more power than the Dolmar.  I seriously considered the Dolmar, but as I previously stated, a $50 price hike in two weeks is just plain nuts.  Also, if I need any service or parts, I will have to drive 45 minutes to one hour to  the nearest Dolmar dealer.   My Stihl cut walnut and oak very easily yesterday.  I am very happy with my purchase.



"Power" is something that, comparing head to head is tough to do. Yeah, peak hp is good to know but what's more important is where it makes that power. Does it make that peak hp screaming with no load or does it make it 2/3's the way through the bower band?. It makes a big difference how a saw...or any other impliment performs.


----------



## JayD (Aug 16, 2008)

"Power" is something that, comparing head to head is tough to do. Yeah, peak hp is good to know but what's more important is where it makes that power. Does it make that peak hp screaming with no load or does it make it 2/3's the way through the bower band?. It makes a big difference how a saw...or any other impliment performs.[/quote]   True but a chain saw is designed to run wide open not 1/2 or 3/4 throttle so it's making all it's HP at wide open.  Think On or Off


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 16, 2008)

pecor said:
			
		

> "Power" is something that, comparing head to head is tough to do. Yeah, peak hp is good to know but what's more important is where it makes that power. Does it make that peak hp screaming with no load or does it make it 2/3's the way through the bower band?. It makes a big difference how a saw...or any other impliment performs.


   True but a chain saw is designed to run wide open not 1/2 or 3/4 throttle so it's making all it's HP at wide open.  Think On or Off[/quote]

Wide open or not does not tell you where the saw makes it's power. Yes, they are made to run wide open but some have more hp/torqe at lower rpm's and running wide open under no load is different than running wide open under load. If your saw makes 5hp running wide open under no load (peak hp) it's probably not making that same hp under load at a lower rpm.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Aug 19, 2008)

Back to the original topic,

I'm luckier than many here, 2 Dolmar dealers within 30 min. of my home & 4 Stihl dealers & 2 Husky dealers all within 30 min.

I own none of the newer Huskys, but do have both Stihl & Dolmar & I've run the Husky 346XP.  

All of mine are pro series saws, Stihl 260 & 460 saws and the Dolmar 5100.  All are very fine saws.  But if I'd tried the Dolmar first, I'd own no Stihls.  This is not due to the Dolmars "blowing away" the Stihl 260 as some will tell you it will, it won't though the 5100 is faster, but hardly a blow away situation in my book.  However when cost is factored in, for the dollars spent the 5100 is clearly the best bang for the bucks.

The 5100 can be bought, brand new with 18" bar & 3/8 chain for $380.00 from my local dealer I deal with.  The Stihl 260 at my Stihl dealer will cost you $460.00 with 16" bar & your choice of .325 or 3/8 chain.  And while the Stihl is IMO the better choice for a purely limbing saw, for limbs up to 7", due to it being about 3/4 lb. lighter when both saws are fully fueled and ready to cut.  In limbs of less than 7" it's just not enough wood for the Dolmar to really show a strong advantage from it's greater power.  But in wood from 7-14" the Dolmar's greater power makes it's slightly greater weight VERY worth having as in these larger cuts it walks away from the 260.  If I had to let one go I'd sell the 260.  

With just a mild woods porting job I expect a 5100 could match a stock Stihl 360 and I'm well aware of how a 360 cuts as my FIL has one & I've run it a good bit. 

 I believe a Dolmar 5100 to be the best 50cc saw made to date by anyone.


----------



## TMonter (Aug 19, 2008)

The 346XP NE is actually pretty close to the 5100S. It's a bit more of a limbing saw but has the lower end grunt the MS260 lacks.


----------



## polaris (Aug 19, 2008)

Gee, I've heated /cut using my farm boss for almost a decade with no problems. I am really glad I never knew my saw was such a pos or I would have had real trouble with it. I did notice that on the History channel show"axe men" They sure use a lot of Sthil's to make their livings, but what would a lumberjack know about saws?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 19, 2008)

Polaris- who called a Stihl a POS?  Several said they thought Dolmar was better value.  That doesn't make Stihl a bad saw, unless you're touchy about such things.  

(I'm a Stihl owner)


----------



## TMonter (Aug 19, 2008)

> I did notice that on the History channel show"axe men” They sure use a lot of Sthil’s to make their livings, but what would a lumberjack know about saws?



I saw a lot of huskies as well. The saw of choice is more regional than anything else.


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 20, 2008)

^Right...they're both make excellent good saws I suppose it would depend on which dealer you're closest to.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> Gee, I've heated /cut using my farm boss for almost a decade with no problems. I am really glad I never knew my saw was such a pos or I would have had real trouble with it. I did notice that on the History channel show"axe men" They sure use a lot of Sthil's to make their livings, but what would a lumberjack know about saws?


I don't think anyone said Stihl is a POS.  Having run Husky, Stihl, and Dolmar I am now very pro Dolmar.  I won't go into my numerous reasons again, however if you read the whole thread even I recommended, in this case to go with the 290 over the 510.  My personal choice would be the 5100 but that was out of the price range.  I do believe Stihl is a good product just over priced or said another way not as good a value as the offerings from Dolmar.  I should note I hadn't heard of Dolmar until I started to read reviews on this and the arborist site.  I read the reviews with an open mind and decided to give Dolamr a try and I am happy I did.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Sledge&Wedge; said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Butcher's bro-in-law, and I must say, as much as I love my Stihl (I run the MS660), I'd never buy the 290... He has that Dolmar, and it's a GREAT saw... For the money, in that size range, I don't think you can beat that Dolmar... His saw RIPS...


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> WOODBUTCHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is a mute point now, he already bought the 290.  I would like to know if you have ever run the 7900 and what you think of it as opposed to the ms660.  The 7900 is pretty much right between the 460 and 660 by power rating.


----------



## Sledge&Wedge (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In reference to myself, I have yet to purchase, but I do think I'm going with the 310 this weekend, which in my specific situation I'll get $65 cheaper with a free chain or two. If I lived closer to northeastern CT (that dealer with the good $ is about 1 hour 40 away from me) I probably would go with the 5100S. I'm sure I'd be happy with either though.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never run a 7900, but I did look closely at them at Butcher's dealer. As you pointed out in one of your posts, the 7900 is almost a direct comparison, (in terms of power), with the MS650 (another saw I wouldn't buy). I did do a lot of research before buying my saw, and it basically came down to the deal I got. I bought a pre-owned 660. Now to the nitty-gritty:

I knew I wanted to have a bigger saw, not only to say I had one, but to make sure there would never be a job too big for me and butcher to handle between us. We cut roughly 16 cords a year, plus the occasional partially lightning-felled giant spruce like the one that damn near crushed my truck the other day. I digress...

If I was going to go with a Dolmar, I'd have to go all the way up to the PS-9010 to get a saw that compares to the 660, and even then, the Dolmar is both heavier (17.4 compared to 16.5) AND less powerful (6.9 BHP compared to 7.0BHP) than my 660. Combine that with the fact that Dolmar, being a relatively new, (in this country anyways), and less known brand, there are hardly ANY used ones out there for sale, especially in that size range.

As I said in my previous post, if I were to buy a saw in that smaller size range, I'd probably end up with the Dolmar 5100. It has more BHP than the 290, AND it's damn near a full pound lighter. There is also something to be said for local, quality service and support, which I'd have with either saw, as I have a really good Stihl dealer nearby, (a crappy one too, but I don't go to them), and Butcher's Dolmar dealer, they are excellent, and very knowledgable. For me, it just made sense to go with the Stihl, and if I had the same choice to make over again, I'd make the same one. I LOVE my saw.


----------



## jeff6443 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have an echo   cs 440 .    It may be  Echo junk but so far not       .Im havent cut much  kinda afraid of chain saw s   cut in the morning  . drink a few after no power tools  split by hand


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TMonter (Aug 20, 2008)

If you want an 80cc saw are are going to run bone stock or a slight muffler mod go Dolmar. If you are going to port or mod the saw buy the Stihl.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

TMonter said:
			
		

> If you want an 80cc saw are are going to run bone stock or a slight muffler mod go Dolmar. If you are going to port or mod the saw buy the Stihl.


Does porting a saw void the warranty? Also if this porting is so effective why doesn't the saw designer incorporate this into the design, emissions?  You may want to add if price isn't a factor go Stihl.  I imagine if someone is planning on modding a saw they would buy it used then rebuild it incoporating all the mods wanted which would bring the cost down.


----------



## aandabooks (Aug 20, 2008)

My understanding is that even a muffler mod will void any of the manufacturers warraties.  That is why people wait for the warranty to run out and then begin modding their saws.


----------



## polaris (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't mean to come across as defensive. I guess all the "it's a dog" things kinda got to me. Maybe I'm just happy with my  Sthils  because I don't know any better. I did notice that there is a new dolmar dealer that opened in this area. Maybe they are worth a look see.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, the person who said 290's are "dogs" are either too spoiled from running bigger saws, or they just don't know any better. Some people do have concerns about weight because of how long they run the saw in a day, which is certianly understandable... I will say this though, like I said before, if I were buying a new saw in that size range, and after comparing the two, I'd go with the Dolmar. With bigger saws, I'd stick with the Stihls, but that's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 20, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That person was me.

I was only picking on the 290 because it's the most aged of the Stihl models.... I've never cut with it.  I looked at it and held it at my local Stihl shop.  I seriously considered it, then I read some reviews, and quickly moved on to other options.

Stihl's are just fine saws.  But the best value you can get right now is Dolmar.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

Still happy with my stihl no matter what i paid for it vaule is in the eye of the beholder when you had your dolmer for 10 years+ we will see how they are then.Hard for me to put dolmer on top until the track record is there


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 20, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Still happy with my stihl no matter what i paid for it vaule is in the eye of the beholder when you had your dolmer for 10 years+ we will see how they are then.Hard for me to put dolmer on top until the track record is there



81 years of trackrecord in Europe.

My father in law is a professional arborist in France, and strongly recommended Stihl, Husky or Dolmar.  He owns all three.  

He felt the Japanese saws were good, but a half step down from the 3 mentioned above.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all good!


----------



## polaris (Aug 20, 2008)

S17vk, You repeatedly refer to them as "dogs" But then say you have never even started one, let alone cut with it? That's sorta like me me claiming the Dolmars are substandard clunkers even though I've never so much as pulled the cord on one. Hardly grounds for an intelligent unbiased review.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> S17vk, You repeatedly refer to them as "dogs" But then say you have never even started one let alone cut with it? That's sorta like me me claiming the Dolmars are substandard clunkers even though I've never so much as pulled the cord on one. Hardly grounds for an intelligent unbiased review.


I don't have strong feelings for the 290 one way or the other but many of the guys on the arboristsite do and it ain't good.  Just remember to put their reviews into context as many of them are proffessional users they will tend to be more critical of a saws short comings.  Most of their critisisms would not be noticed by the average homeowner.


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 20, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Still happy with my stihl no matter what i paid for it vaule is in the eye of the beholder when you had your dolmer for 10 years+ we will see how they are then.Hard for me to put dolmer on top until the track record is there


Dolmar made the worlds first gas powered chainsaw, no other manufacture has made gas powered chainsaws for longer then them.  The track record is there and with the backing of Makita they are in a good position to expand.  Other than dealer network the other down side is lack of line up.  The 5100 and 7900 dominate their respective classes but those two saws are the only real class leaders.  Who knows what they may come out with next, hopefully a bigger saw to replace their 9 series something that will knock a 660 on its can.  In the end we the consumers are going to benefit from this competition I just hope Dolmar keeps their pricing down.


----------



## sl7vk (Aug 20, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> S17vk, You repeatedly refer to them as "dogs" But then say you have never even started one, let alone cut with it? That's sorta like me me claiming the Dolmars are substandard clunkers even though I've never so much as pulled the cord on one. Hardly grounds for an intelligent unbiased review.



I referred to the saw as a dog once.... and I clearly underestimated how personally some would take it.

The comment, as outlined above, was based on the feel (heavy) and reviews I had read.

My comments are worth the price charged, so take them for what they may be worth.

At the end of the day, we all get to spend our hard earned money on what we feel will be the product for our uses..... For me it was Dolmar, for many others Stihl, for others Husky, for others Echo and so on and so forth.  There is no right or wrong here, only opinions.....

Had I known that referring to the MS290 as a dog, would ruffle more feathers then referring to someone's wife as a dog, then I would have, and will choose my wording more carefully in the future.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thats the million $$ question if its a good one 200-300 more with good service fair enough for me


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add to that the fact that no PROFESSIONAL arborist is going to be using a homeowner saw, and anyone that's been running 460's, 660's, 7900's or whatever is going to find ANYTHING ELSE underpowered...


----------



## computeruser (Aug 20, 2008)

A couple points:

1. Modifications to the saw, whether drilling holes in the muffler, removing a spark screen, or pulling the cylinder and doing porting work, will void the warranty.  Period.  For some folks this matters.  For others, not so much.  Every new saw I've ever purchased has been torn into before I ever filled it with gas, and I'm OK with that.  Some folks aren't.

2. I'm sick of all this ignorant MS290/310 bashing.  Yeah, 'Troll and a couple other guys on AS really like to talk smack about it.  So f'in what.  It gets the job done and has a tremendously good record for durability in the face of non-pro use, being left full of stale gas, and the sort of general neglect that occasional-use saws tend to experience.  Having owned both, I'd take an MS290 over the much-loved MS260 for any purpose other than limbing super-small stuff; for what it's worth, though, I now own neither of those two models.  For most guys, any incremental increase in performance derived from a fancier saw is negated by their inept chain sharpening, which makes a bigger difference than increased HP or decreased powerhead weight anyway.

3. Dolmar makes great products with terrible distribution.  If this matters to you, buy Stihl or Husqvarna or Jonsered or Echo.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

clarkharms said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pricing being relatively low on the Dolmars is a temporary thing IMO... Remember, even though they are the oldest chainsaw company in the world, they're trying to break into the US market which has been DOMINATED by Stihl and Husky forever. That's why the US prices are lower than the prices in Germany where they're made right now. IMO, the Dolmars WILL go up in price, probably closer to Stihl prices once they establish themselves in the US market. In all likelyhood, unless dramatic changes are made, that will do a lot more to hurt Husky than Stihl.

All that said, maybe they'll make something COMPARABLE to the 660, but knock it on it's can??? that's going to br a tough row to hoe...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> clarkharms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one will knock stihl on its can with any of there pro saws just compete is all they are trying to do.what size bar you running on that 660


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 20" that I use primarily for bucking on the ground, and I also have a 28" with full skip chain that I can swap to if I have a really big trunk to buck or if I'm felling...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the same setup iam running on a 460,i bet that 660 would be a sight


----------



## Backroads (Aug 21, 2008)

sl7vk said:
			
		

> I referred to the saw as a dog once.... and I clearly underestimated how personally some would take it.



I don't have a 290 but take offense to the fact you judge a saw that you admit to never running!



			
				sl7vk said:
			
		

> The comment, as outlined above, was based on the feel (heavy) and reviews I had read.



Calling something a "Dog" for being heavy is a poor choice of words, but you admit to that.

Lastly, I NEVER base my personal comments about ANYTHING I haven't personally used.  Just because someone once told me or I read somewhere that something was bad I wouldn't continue spreading that judgement.  I base my comments on my own personal experience and so do alot of others here.

Best peice of advice to come out of this thread I think is this:

*If you are in the market to buy something; see if you can go out and try it before you buy it!*


----------



## JustWood (Aug 21, 2008)

computeruser said:
			
		

> A couple points:
> 
> 1. Modifications to the saw, whether drilling holes in the muffler, removing a spark screen, or pulling the cylinder and doing porting work, will void the warranty.  Period.  For some folks this matters.  For others, not so much.  Every new saw I've ever purchased has been torn into before I ever filled it with gas, and I'm OK with that.  Some folks aren't.
> 
> ...




"For most guys, any incremental increase in performance derived from a fancier saw is negated by their inept chain sharpening, which makes a bigger difference than increased HP or decreased powerhead weight anyway."


This statement says it all when it comes to comparing saws.


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a pic of it here: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/19836/  I'm gonna have Woodbutcher put together a video of me cutting with the 660 at some point... I'll post it.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you port it


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that was already done when I bought it...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i know where there is 6 maples all over 50ins the two of use could tackle it in a weekend!


----------



## FLASHMAN (Aug 21, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> FLASHMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only we were closer, I'd bring Woodbutcher along, you should see him cut into a pile, he's a madman!!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2008)

FLASHMAN said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only we were closer, I'd bring Woodbutcher along, you should see him cut into a pile, he's a madman!![/quote]
i got more wood than i can hope to burn in 10 years if anyone close to anderson in. give me a shout can hook you up!


----------



## polaris (Aug 21, 2008)

A ported 660 is my  "when I grow up I'm gonna get one saw" But I bet compared to a Dolmar "it's a real dog".......................(just kiding)


----------



## smokinj (Aug 21, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> A ported 660 is my  "when I grow up I'm gonna get one saw" But I bet compared to a Dolmar "it's a real dog".......................(just kiding)


Thats funny right there!


----------



## carbon neutral (Aug 21, 2008)

polaris said:
			
		

> A ported 660 is my  "when I grow up I'm gonna get one saw" But I bet compared to a Dolmar "it's a real dog".......................(just kiding)


I don't know, that 660 looks like a dog to me......a junk yard dog.  Stihl guys don't get your panties in a bunch the reference to a dog in this case is meant as a compliment.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Aug 23, 2008)

I once owned a 029 Stihl & ran it till it died.  At the time I thought it a fine saw....

But a 5100s will OWN it hands down.  The Dolmar is, if you just go by the manufacturers figures, is 1.8 lbs lighter & produces the same hp, but with higher chain speed.

To really understand how big a difference 1.8 lbs makes you'd have to run both saws for 4-5 hrs or more, then you really see the full benefit of the lighter pro saw.  Further the anti vibe on the Dolmar is just a bit better as well.  You get what you pay for & the reason Dolmar is offering more for the $$ spent is simply due to the fact that Dolmar is trying to take a greater share of the market.  The prices Dolmar is selling their saws for now is temporary IMO, which is supported by the fact you can buy the Dolmar at a lower price right now in the US than you can in Germany where they are much better known.

What Dolmar needs most of all now is a greater number of GOOD dealers in the US.


----------

